
Show HN: I've made a spinner for Elm - jownwayne
http://package.elm-lang.org/packages/damienklinnert/elm-spinner/latest/
======
batnight9002
سلام اینو ببین عالییییه

------
batnight9002
سلام. اینو ببین عالیییه

------
fiatjaf
It will probably cease to work on the next Elm minor update.

